
How I got better at debugging - jvns
http://jvns.ca/blog/2015/11/22/how-i-got-better-at-debugging/
======
whitten
While your article is interesting re building better debugging skills, I
wonder how many of the tools mentioned require root access or more than just
user access.

Is tcpdump or strace available to those who don't have control over the
machine? Or is there a variant that would be available ?

~~~
mateo411
You need root for tcpdump. I don't think you need it for strace. In these
situations, you want to reproduce the issue in an environment, where you have
root access.

